# In Win Commander 700w



## mlnuwan (Jan 2, 2009)

Im going to By a new PSU its Not a Famous Brand(I think)
Its Cost 136 USD with 3 Yrs Warranty

http://www.inwin-style.com/website/pd/pd_detail.php?iw_lanid=0&iw_name_id=18&iw_pd_id=14

(Corsair , coolermaster, Sea sonic, is so expensive in my country Every these brands more than 250 USD)

Is it good And Worth buying ? 


Pls Help me on this


----------



## ultimatedesk (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey mlnuwan,

I read a few reviews of this power supply and the similar 850W version (Here, here, and here) and it seems that the general consensus is that it is a pretty reasonable power supply.

No -major- flaws, and though it is not the most efficient on the market, it should provide good value and it's not entirely a "cheapo" power supply.

Good luck, hope that helps!


----------

